# Shoes too big?



## mizuki~ (Dec 13, 2008)

I recently bought a pair of Steve Madden pumps that are a size too big and I cannot possibly walk in them without falling. I already ripped off the tag/stickers so I can't return them. Do you guys know if there's anything I can do or buy so that I can still wear them? Like something to put on the back? I don't know.. Help please?


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 13, 2008)

try and take them back


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 13, 2008)

well try to return them.. if you can't, take a tissue paper and put them in the front.. or get insoles..


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 25, 2008)

I dunno if this will help, maybe try an innersole.


----------

